
Show HN: Self-Hosted Smart Document Archive for Your Home Server - sochix
http://ambar.rdseventeen.com
======
simplehuman
Your demo is down -
[http://ambardemo.rdseventeen.com/](http://ambardemo.rdseventeen.com/)

